# Pussy Riot



## Hrdlodus

Trochu toho aktuálního dění.

O Hovorech z Lán se vzrušeně debatuje. Pokud jde o obhajobu vyjádření pana prezidenta, argumentuje se tím, že šlo v případě názvu ruské skupiny o fakticky správný překlad, tudíž je ono vulgární slovo omluvitelné.

Ovšem je to pravda? Není nejvhodnější překlad: "kočička"?
Není "pussy" původně označení pro roztomilou kočičku? A proto i v onom vulgárním významu slova je "správným" (správnějším) překladem právě kočička (případně číča), což i u nás se používá pro označení inkriminované části těla.
Nebo je význam v angličtině natolik posunutý, že překlad pana prezidenta nelze tímto napadnout?
Napadlo mne to ve chvíli, kdy někdo prohlásil, že šlo o "fakticky správný překlad".

(P. S.: Doufám, že toto vlákno nebude svádět k debatě, jež se odchýlí od tématu.)


----------



## kelt

Myslím, že překlad je skutečně správný, nicméně jako skoro vždy zjednodušující, zde dokonce do té míry, že je nepoužitelný. 

V kontextu dospělých lidí se jedná opravdu o vulgární výraz. Viz např. http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/american/pussy. Na prvním místě slovník sice uvádí kočičku – ale v dětské mluvě, nikdo vzdělaný by v U.S. či U.K. slovo pussy nepoužil samo o sobě jako kočička, bez toho aniž by doplnil vysvětlení, kontext, či alespoň výraz tváře (pokud by se to v situaci vůbec hodilo). Tady se můžeme zastavit bádat nad etymologií a případně zmínit i pohádku Puss in Boots, tedy Kocour v botách, či výraz pussy willow (vrba). Ale to jen na okraj. Význam slova pussy bych v dnešní angličtině chápal především jako vulgární označení části ženského těla, případně ve smyslu budižkničemu, bačkora, slaboch a se zavřenými oči možná i slabší polovička.

Autorky názvu Pussy Riot si hrají s anglickým jazykem. Je velmi pravděpodobné, že se názvem hlasí ke všem významům tohoto slova. Zeman si je určitě vědom vícevýznamnosti tohoto slova, nicméně přesto a možná i tím spíš, využil vulgárního výrazu v češtině aby urážel. Hanba mu.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

mhm, tohle je ale opravdu velice zajímavé téma, neboť logiku by to jistě mělo, co říká uživatel "Hrdlodus". Zajímalo by mě avšak, jak vnímá *etymologii *a *sémantiku *tohoto slovíčka hlavně uživatel "Enquiring Mind". A kdyby se na to podíval i z pohledu současné "*sociolingvistiky*" (= věkové skupiny, lokace - AJ je tzv. pluricentrický jazyk, práce), udělal by mi tím obrovskou radost... 

a) Co se té sémantiky ještě týče, jedná se mi hlavně o "onu deskripci procesu odklonění" od původního významu... 
b) A nebo jsme při překladu do češtiny kreativnější, než by bylo vhodné (tj. "dirty talk = business")?

Odkazy:

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/pussy
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=pussy (Etymologie - Etymon)

P.S: Překlad slovíčka "*fuck*" do češtiny je také dosti zajímavým tématem (a)! Stačí se jen podívat do slovníků, *diachronně *míněno, ano...  

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## nueby

Jestli si je Zeman čehokoli vědom, o tom spekulovat netřeba. Jeho výslovnost slova, které údajně cituje, ale ve skutečnosti přes dlouhou přípravu velice nepřesně překládá, mi řekla, že spíš nemá tušení, o čem mluví. Překlad do českého k- slova z anglické pussy rozhodně nejvhodnější není. České k---- odpovídá velice přesně anglická c---. Jak rozebírá i tento link http://otoole.blog.idnes.cz/c/433697/Pan-prezident-asi-nema-anglictinu-rad.html, bobr nebo kačena by asi pro pussy byly překlady nejpřesnějšími, protože jsou ze stejného registru a rovněž vícesmyslné. Stačí si vzpomenout na Robina Williamse coby ruského gynekologa ve filmu Devět měsíců (you have a small pussy...kóška).

Kde je EM, když ho lidé potřebují ;-)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Jako na zavolanou  ... (= right on cue!) 

Nueby to dobře vystihl, už mi nezbylo co dodat. Nechápu, proč cítil pan prezident potřebu název té ruské skupiny přeložit do češtiny. Svědčí  to dle mého mínění o určitém nedostatku znalostí. Slyšeli jste snad  někdy o skupině "Kutálející kameny"?  

(Snad) na rozdíl od americké  angličtiny, slovo "pussy" samo o sobě nezní v britské angličtině vulgárně, a v názvu té ruské skupiny už vůbec ne.    Pro mě působí Pussy Riot víceméně jako "neposlušné ženské" nebo "ženské vyvádějí". Smysl "výtržnictví" v této kombinaci slov nevnímám.  Hlasatel(ka) v televizi se neomluví (a ani nemusí), když řekne Pussy Riot. Milenci - i muž i žena - slovo pussy běžně i něžně používají pro označení ženského přirození (když - bohužel - máme těch kladných anglických termínů pro tento účel tak málo!).  Pussy neodpovídá ani jednomu z těch českých pětipísmenkových slov začínajících na k****.  

[Mně akorát vadí, když Čech řekne *Pu*ssy Riot a *Ro*lling Stones se slovním přízvukem jenom na *Pu* a *Ro*, když má být *Pu*ssy *Ri*ot a *Ro*lling *Sto*nes, ale to je jiná věc.]


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

toto téma mě natolik zaujalo, že jsem ještě včera večer, tzn. v sobotu 15.11.2014, kolem 18:45 hod sledoval program ČT 24, kde byl odvysílán živý rozhovor novinářky Zuzany Tvarůžkové s členkami ruské punkové kapely "Pussy Riot", ano. Pořad se jmenoval, tuším-li správně, "*Pussy Riot a Miloš Zeman (=> Interview ČT 24)*". Odcitována zde byla i nedávno pronesená slova našeho českého prezidenta. A na jednu z položených otázek odpověděla jedna z nich, že jsou, co se názvu punkové kapely týče, "kočičky"... Otázky jim byly pokládány v angličtině, odpovídaly avšak v ruštině. Nevím, jakou roli zde sehrál náš český tlumočník, jeho jméno si nepamatuji... 

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ještě bych chtěl pochválit uživatele "Nuebyho", smím-li, a to za jeho velice užitečný link, ano. Co zde ještě v diskuzi nebylo zmíněno, nezaznělo, je jeho (tj. Prezidenta ČR) anglická výslovnost... Ale i toto téma rozebírá již onen dříve odcitovaný link.

S poděkováním, 
Bohemos


----------

